# Into 4th Month of Reconciliation



## Sparkles422

And it's going very very well. We have talked to saturation point. I have no more questions, he has no more questions and now we are enjoying each other's company.

We are kayaking, golfing and hiking again. It's better than before because of the open communication.

If I were to put one item at the top of the reconciliation musts (well two actually), they would be:

love
communication

It helps that we never fell out of love and it helps that we are willing to look at ourselves and see where the problems actually begin; within our self.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

good for you sparkles.
hope all continues to go very well for you and only gets better.


----------



## This is me

Thanks for sharing the good news. God knows we need more of it so people can invision good stuff for a change.


----------



## Awakening2012

Thank you for the hopeful story, and congrats on re-uniting!


----------



## MissK

That is great news Sparkles. I pray that you both continue to nurture your marriage and that you continue to grow in love and have a happy marriage. Be blessed always you too.


----------



## Mtts

So nice to read. I wish you guys well and makes me hopeful that although not always the case, it does actually happen. 

Keep us updated, love to see it grow and know you guys make it alright.


----------



## daisygirl 41

Hows it going Sparkles?


----------



## Sparkles422

Things are coming along pretty much the way I imagined them. My partner is away for 2 weeks camping and hiking and I am doing finals in school.

The reception in his area for cell use and internet is very dicey and I received a tail end of a text which made me uneasy. It's the trust issue. I immediately was concerned and text back did he text the wrong person? Well, he sent me the full text and there was warmth and miss yous etc...and I tried to cover up.

But that's not how we work on openess and communication. So I admitted my trust issue is still there and he felt completely flat. But I reminded both he and I that we said this would be a slow process, that it was one brick at a time to rebuild the bridge and not to get upset. It's all part of the process.

Trust is taking time but it is alot better than it was in January, when this reconciliation began.

Thank you for asking.


----------

